# layawayed the slim



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey.
needed a new carry gun and the wifey put 2/3rds down on a layaway for me on a new 709 slim.
Looked at the kel-tec pf9 but even though more compact i liked the feel of the slim better. I got sausage fingers and i can get three around the grip.
i had a pt145 and liked it....wats yer thoughts on it? Tnx..hg


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Well at least you didn't buy a Kel Tec

RCG


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, you won't get much support around here on the purchase of your Taurus, but, as the owner of a couple of Taurus pistols, congrats and good luck!

I just recently purchased a PT709 Slim myself two weeks ago. To date, 350 rounds down the pipe without a failure of any kind. I've run Remington, Independence, Federal White box, Federal Red box, Remington UMC Lead Free and CCI Blazer Brass. Chewed it up and spit it out......no problem!

Very accurate out to 40 feet and you're gonna' love the trigger!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can understand the excitement of purchasing a new firearm, no matter the brand. 

I'm gonna say congrats to the guy and happy shooting.


----------



## 740 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have the 740 slim and love it. the problem is it comes with one magazine and i have been unable to get another. I called Taurus company and ordered another back in August, and have heard nothing since from them.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I have an older PT709 (and also a 9mm Shield). From recent reports, the newer Slims seem to be fairly trouble-free. The older 709s seemed to be either trouble-free or trouble-prone. Some posters here are highly critical of Taurus but I think Taurus has good designs but with quality problems when first introduced. Taurus will repair any of their guns forever but will only pay shipping (to Miami) for 3 months after purchase (they always pay return shipping). So my advice is to shoot it a LOT with several brands of ammo (including self-defense ammo) soon after you get it to either a) make sure you got a good one or b) identify any issues and get them fixed for free. If you have to pay for legal shipping (UPS or Fedex overnight) to Miami it will cost you $50-75.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

One of my friends has a 709 slimline and doesn't like it, He shoots with both hands and he'll get his left thumb cut by the slide. Some people never learn. 
Another friend has a Model 85 and loves it, He has more then enough money so he can buy what ever he'd want and has close to fifty guns. He carries that Model 85 every day, 365 days a year. 
I have a 357 mag. stainless Rossi 972 with the compensator and carry it alot if I want to carry someting with a little more ass then my S&W642 - 38 + P. 
There's good & bad in every make & model of guns. The cheaper guns seam to have more issues. If it feels good in yyour hand and shoots well then go for it. A $300 - 9mm will get your butt out of trouble just as well as a $1'000 - 9mm.


----------

